# STIHL ROLLOMATIC E Standard Bar Oregon chain OK?



## almondgt (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to get some feedback regarding my latest bar purchase 20" STIHL ROLLOMATIC E Standard. As the bar tip does not require greasing do members think Oregon chain will carry enough bar oil to the roller tip or is Stihl chain the only way to go? Removed the Windsor bar that has been on the saw forever, the oregon chain is at 90%. Another post mentioned drilling a hole into the bar tip for lubrication, crazy or? . :monkey: 
Stihl 041AV
045AV
075 NEEDS HELP!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 17, 2008)

almondgt said:


> I would like to get some feedback regarding my latest bar purchase 20" STIHL ROLLOMATIC E Standard. As the bar tip does not require greasing do members think Oregon chain will carry enough bar oil to the roller tip or is Stihl chain the only way to go? Removed the Windsor bar that has been on the saw forever, the oregon chain is at 90%. Another post mentioned drilling a hole into the bar tip for lubrication, crazy or? . :monkey:
> Stihl 041AV
> 045AV
> 075 NEEDS HELP!



Run lots of Oregon chain on a Stihl saw (and Echo for that matter). 

Turn up the oiler to about 3/4, or so, of a tank of oil to every tank of fuel. 

This might not be the right answer, but I don't grease bar tips. Stihl doesn't have provision for it and I don't have a gun for my other bars.

I do make sure the chain is gett'n plenty of oil.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 17, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> This might not be the right answer, but I don't grease bar tips. Stihl doesn't have provision for it and I don't have a gun for my other bars.
> 
> I do make sure the chain is gett'n plenty of oil.



i have never greased my tips and never had a problem. Ive been told that if you grease them once then you have to continually do it each time. Once you grease them they attract dirt and grit easily so if you start greasing you need to keep putting in fresh grease.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 17, 2008)

Save your grease for your clutch bearing!


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 17, 2008)

you'll be fine.


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 17, 2008)

i was told, and logic follows, that if you dont grease the bar tip, the bar oil will flow in there and do all the lubrication neccesary. if you grease the bar tip even once, the grease forms a gasket of sorts and prevents bar oil from getting in there, ergo you have to keep greaseing it. 

ive never greased a bar tip, ever, and never will.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 19, 2008)

I run some Cannon and Oregon bars with a greasable tip, so I grease them. The Stihl bars are sealed, though replacable, so I don't try to grease them. I run Oregon, Stihl, and some Carlton chain. They all work fine.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 19, 2008)

371groundie said:


> i was told, and logic follows, that if you dont grease the bar tip, the bar oil will flow in there and do all the lubrication neccesary. if you grease the bar tip even once, the grease forms a gasket of sorts and prevents bar oil from getting in there, ergo you have to keep greaseing it.
> 
> ive never greased a bar tip, ever, and never will.



Yep...  Me too...



almondgt... if you post your saw related questions down in the Chanisaw forum there will be more responses...

Gary


----------



## almondgt (Nov 19, 2008)

As you can tell I am relatively new to this forum. Your guidance is much appreciated. I reposted the Jonsered 670 & 930 discussion in Chainsaws and hope the topic will enlighten others.


----------

